# Chris Weidman wins via osteoporosis



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 29, 2013)

*Snap!*

[video=youtube;UPuAPiQy_Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UPuAPiQy_Yc[/video]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 29, 2013)

Youtube vid is out, here is a link with another video.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 30, 2013)

I think that's officially the end of the Anderson Silva era.  It's not like he was winning before that happened, yanno?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup, I'm pretty sure he is done. That's not an injury you can overcome easily. It's going to take time, which a 38 year old Silva doesn't really have.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't see him really wanting to come back after that.  It's not like he'd get an immediate rematch.  Does he want to fight all the way back up?  Doubt it.  Not his style.  Seems like all it took was one guy who really didn't believe in the Silva myth and who had the talent to back it up.  Sonnen didn't believe in it either but he's not the fighter Weidman is.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2013)

Silva's injury is in my top 10 of gruesome non-fatal sports injuries.  I think he's done.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 30, 2013)

I doubt Silva is going to come back. He may just retire. To be honest, Silva doesn't need to come back. He has done more than enough. He has the record for the longest title defense streak. He hadn't lost in almost seven years. He ruled his division. His reputation would win fights before he even stepped in to the octagon to fight. 

Silva's made enough money, he doesn't need to continue fighting. I read an article that came out before the fight. It suggested that the UFC would be better off if Weidman defeated Silva gain. Silva as good as he was fighting, was terrible at promoting, at least within the U.S. He didn't speak English well enough to make the talk show rounds. He also didn't like doing the promotional stuff. Weidman on the other hand can make the talk show rounds, and he doesn't seem to mind doing the promotional stuff.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 30, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Silva's injury is in my top 10 of gruesome non-fatal sports injuries.



Yeah, watching that leg snap and Silva's foot flap around like an empty sock is pretty messed up. 







> I think he's done.



More than likely. The other guy that had the same thing happen to hi was Cory Hill. He eventually came back, but it was almost two years. Silva is already 38. He should just retired and avoid any more serious injuries.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 30, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I doubt Silva is going to come back. He may just retire. To be honest, Silva doesn't need to come back. He has done more than enough. He has the record for the longest title defense streak. He hadn't lost in almost seven years. He ruled his division. His reputation would win fights before he even stepped in to the octagon to fight.
> 
> Silva's made enough money, he doesn't need to continue fighting. I read an article that came out before the fight. It suggested that the UFC would be better off if Weidman defeated Silva gain. Silva as good as he was fighting, was terrible at promoting, at least within the U.S. He didn't speak English well enough to make the talk show rounds. He also didn't like doing the promotional stuff. Weidman on the other hand can make the talk show rounds, and he doesn't seem to mind doing the promotional stuff.




Yeah, Silva should just recover and retire.  Maybe coach if he feels like it.  He's done more in the sport than anyone else.  It should be enough.  I don't think anyone would feel like he quit if he retires at this point.

And it's good, too.  185 needed a shakeup of some sort.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Silva's injury is in my top 10 of gruesome non-fatal sports injuries.  I think he's done.



Got a list to share?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 30, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, Silva should just recover and retire.  Maybe coach if he feels like it.  He's done more in the sport than anyone else.  It should be enough.  I don't think anyone would feel like he quit if he retires at this point.
> 
> And it's good, too.  185 needed a shakeup of some sort.



Yeah, it was time for a changing of the guard. Silva has pretty much earned the right to do whatever he wants with his career. I think he should start his own training camp and get young fighters to train with him. He could develop some really good guys, and girls.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 30, 2013)

Scorpio616 said:


> Got a list to share?




My list of gruesome non-fatal sports injuries?

Well, there was the Track & Field judge who got impaled by a javelin during a meet.

I've seen some rodeo bulls (and those in Pamplona and in bullfights) really get their horns into someone...and shake them for a while.  Up & down, all around.  Plus a toss in the air and stomp for good measure.

Joe Theisman's injury was pretty bad- worse, IMHO, than Silva's.  You instantly knew it was bad when the cokehead LB who got him (Lawrence Taylor) got up and was instantly screaming for Washington's medics instead of celebrating the sack.

I've seen some skateboarders with feet or arms turned the wrong way as they had multiple fractures of a limb.*  One impalement, too, as a guy was grinding along a rooftop ledge and went over the side onto another, lower rooftop, into some pipes.

Worse than that was Clint Malarchuck's injury- he got his throat slashed by a skate during an NHL game some years ago.  Jets of blood about 7' long gushed out as they struggled to get medical personnel out to save him.  That's why throat protectors are almost universal among goalies these days.  But not universal- Adam Burish had a similar injury 2 years later.

But in my book, the worst I've seen was another leg injury.  It was in a soccer game in Africa.  The news sportscasters BOTH warned people- and *repeated* the warnings- to look away if they were squeamish before running the clip.   A player was running to make a play near the sideline, and there was some contact and then one of his legs _folded like an accordion._  Multiple fractures along the length of his leg, with bone sticking out everywhere.












* FWIW, some typical examples of those injuries were spliced into the official music video for Unsane's "Scrape."  It's a hard 3+ minutes to watch, but it ends nicely.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 31, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I think he's done.



Looks like Silva wants to try and come back. He is already asking when he can train again. I don't see this turning out well for Silva.

Side note: The look on Longo's face in that picture is priceless.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't say I'm surprised.  Guys rarely want to quit and they really rarely want to quit after a loss.  He probably thinks it was a fluke loss but he was losing before his leg broke.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 31, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> I can't say I'm surprised.  Guys rarely want to quit and they really rarely want to quit after a loss.  He probably thinks it was a fluke loss but he was losing before his leg broke.



Yeah, Silva seems to think it was just a fluke. I think the knockout in the first fight hurt him much more than he thinks. Silva got hit with a right while in the clinch with Weidman, and Silva went down. He took some nasty punches to the head when he went down. Silva's chin may not be the same after that first fight. Silva needs to be careful, less he ends up being the next Maynard.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 31, 2013)

The destroyer.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 2, 2014)

Silva seems to be doing better after his surgery.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 2, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> The destroyer.




The best part about that pic is the look on Li'l Jimmy Norton's face.  

Belfort better train hard and come out fast.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 2, 2014)

Yup, Belfort needs to start training now. If the fight takes place in the U.S., which it most likely will, Belfort is going to need the extra time to prepare for Weidman. Belfort better get his better work on his wrestling and TD defense or it's going to be a very short night.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 3, 2014)

And Weidman better be ready for the insane initial pace or it'll be a short fight.  Belfort isn't necessarily better than Weidman but he's awesome at starting a fight.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 3, 2014)

That is true. Belfort is at his most dangerous the first round. He has the ability to hurt guys and then pounce on them with a flurry of strikes that could put anyone down. Still, Weidman has the reach advantage and he has an uncanny ability to judge distance and time his strikes. He managed to beat Silva at the striking game. He should be able to do the same to Belfort.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 3, 2014)

Good point, if you can out stand up Silva you can probably out stand up Belfort.  Just watch the headkicks, homie.  Kind of hard to leg check those.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 3, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Weidman checked Vitor's kick with an elbow or something else and breaks Vitor's leg. His training team seems to be really good at coming up with some technique to counter and punish his opponents.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 3, 2014)

As long as he doesn't check it with his face.  Anyhoo, I think he'll be fine.  His camp seems to be pretty awesome and I'm sure they'll be ready for Vitor's kicks.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Vitor won't have much of an opportunity to throw any kicks. My guess is that Weidman is going to take him down and wear him out with some of the ground and pound he showed against Silva. Vitor's best chance is at the start of the rounds before Weidman gets his hands on him.

There is always a chance that Vitor can KO Weidman, but Weidman's camp has some really smart people. They are going to have a good fight plan to take Belfort out of his element and nullify the kicks and punches. I'm thinking it's going to be Weidman by submission.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 3, 2014)

Sounds possible.  You gotta love his camp - good strategists and he listens to 'em.  Not every fighter does that for some reason.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, a lot of fighters start out with a game plan, get into some trouble and then completely ignore everything their corner is telling them and everything they trained for before the fight. Weidman seems like a smart guy that can stick to the plan fairly well. He also seems to be able to take guys out of their game plan. Vitor isn't going to have a good night.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 3, 2014)

That's the thing, man.  Vitor can start so fast that he makes having a game plan pointless.  If he can get that rush and get a shot or two in, well, it could be over fast.  It's interesting at least.  I don't think he'll win but who knows.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 5, 2014)

That is true, but Vitor doesn't just rush in throwing leather. He usually measures up his opponent, throws a couple of strikes, and if he clips his opponent, he start the onslaught. Unfortunately for Vitor, he has a 74 inch reach and Weidman has a 78 inch reach. Weidman is excellent at measuring his opponent's striking and gauging striking timing. He showed off those skills against Silva, who arguably has the best striking and timing. I'm betting Weidman can do the same to Vitor. 

You also have to consider Weidman's wrestling. He is a high level wrestler. Vitor has a bad record against wrestlers. There is a chance that Vitor could catch Weidman coming in for a takedown, but I don't think that is very likely. I think Vitor is going to be preoccupied with defending the takedown, and he won't be able to catch Weidman with a strike when Weidman takes him down.

I think the toughest challenge Weidman has at middleweight is going to be Machida. Machida has a good record against wrestlers. His style is really good because he jumps in, strikes, and gets out quickly. Machida, unlike Silva, has excellent takedown defense. I guess it's part of that sumo training he has. Too bad he didn't teach Silva how to stop the takedowns.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like Silva wants to fight again. 

This won't end well. He is going to end up getting beat up by younger, healthier guys that will make their names off of crushing him the same way that Weidman did. These guys seem to have an ego. They think they are going to be awesome until the end. It never works out like that. Fedor got beat by three guys in a row, and then took on someone who should have retired years ago. Fedor went out on a win, but it was an empty win. They may as well have put an actual punching bag in there against Fedor. Silva looks to be doing the same thing. He got knocked out, got his leg broken, and who knows that the next loss is going to be like. 

I'm telling you, as much BS as people give GSP, that guy is the smartest fighter in MMA. He retired on a win, and he doesn't seem to care what others are saying. Silva should have just retired. Yeah, it would have been off of back-to-back loses, but so what? The guy has achieved legendary status. He doesn't need to prove anything else. This is going to be wuite sad to watch. I'll still watch it, but it'll still be sad.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, it's no good.  I can't understand how it sells PPVs either - unless it's all just to morons who don't know anything about MMA.  I watched the later Lidell fights - and Tito and Rampage's, too - and it's painful.  They're just shells and it's obvious.  At least GSP went out when he's still close to his prime.  That last 'win' probably wasn't but it was still a hell of a lot better than beating someone terrible after a lot of losses.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, it's terrible to see a once great fighter continue to fight after they have been hurt and they are no longer in their prime. Silva is still a great fighter, and he could beat a lot of guys still, but I think that unbeatable image that defeated his opponents before they got in the cage with him has been destroyed by Weidman. The next guy to fight Anderson isn't going to be afraid, or at least not as afraid. Anderson is going to get guys that are going to want to make a name for themselves by beating him.

GSP was smart to retire before he was actually beaten. I still think he won the Hendricks fight, but it was a razor thin win. He has taken a lot of damage over the years. I think that Shields messed up his eye with that eye poke that detached his retina in their fight. He seems to get the same eye hurt, or at least it looks like it bothers him, during fights. He did the right thing by retiring while still a champion. As much BS as people want to talk about the guy, GSP was always a top level fighter and that's how people are going to remember him.

Hendricks may end up winning the belt, but I doubt he is going to have a run like GSP did. When people look at it some years from now, they are going to see Hendricks as a guy who almost beat GSP, but didm't, and couldn't beat GSP's legacy either.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah he did it the right way and in a way that no one else will likely do it.  I wonder, though, how many guys currently at 185 could actually beat Silva.  I mean, it's not like he's suddenly a terrible fighter, yanno?  185 isn't that impressive anymore.

I think it's a great point that runs like the one GSP and Silva had are not gonna be seen again (most likely).  Those guys came up when MMA was illegal in a lot of the world.  They became famous when the talent pool was a lot shallower than it is today.  There was no such thing, for the most part, as MMA academies.  People didn't start training specifically for competition MMA as children like they do today.  Simply put, these guys were leagues ahead of the competition for a variety of reasons but some of those gaps are a lot closer today.  Kids today know they need to eat right, know they need to lift a certain way, know they need to apply wrestling in the cage differently than they do on the mat, etc.  A run like Silva's 10 years from now will mean something completely different, IMO.  And it's really not likely to happen.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 8, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah he did it the right way and in a way that no one else will likely do it.  I wonder, though, how many guys currently at 185 could actually beat Silva.  I mean, it's not like he's suddenly a terrible fighter, yanno?  185 isn't that impressive anymore.



Currently? Probably more than you would expect. Silva can beat guys at 185, but I think his greatest weapon, his reputation, has taken some hard hits after the Weidman fights. Silva defeated his opponents even before they got in the octagon with him to fight. His reputation scared guys to the point they were taken out of their game plan before Silva threw a single strike. 
He taunted guys and made them lose faith in themselves. Just look at Griffin. He came out in an interview saying that Silva's taunts during their fights made him feel as if he didn't even belong in the octagon with him.

Now? Yeah, Silva's legend has been taken down a notch or two. Weidman made him look human. Whomever Silva faces when he eventually gets back will not be afraid, or as afraid, as he would have been before Silva's consecutive losses. 

Then you have to consider the psychological impact of having your leg snap like a twig. Will Silva throw kicks like he used to? Will he be afraid if someone kicks that leg? I read an interview with Cory Hill, who had the same type of injury, and Hill said that he has to take pain meds on a regular basis. Mind you, Hill was hurt over two years ago, and he is still taking pain meds. Hill also mentioned that he thought guys wouldn't target his leg because of the injury, but instead he found that his opponents were purposefully targeting that leg. That has to affect you. Silva may be able to handle it, but you never know. 



> I think it's a great point that runs like the one GSP and Silva had are not gonna be seen again (most likely).  Those guys came up when MMA was illegal in a lot of the world.  They became famous when the talent pool was a lot shallower than it is today.  There was no such thing, for the most part, as MMA academies.  People didn't start training specifically for competition MMA as children like they do today.  Simply put, these guys were leagues ahead of the competition for a variety of reasons but some of those gaps are a lot closer today.  Kids today know they need to eat right, know they need to lift a certain way, know they need to apply wrestling in the cage differently than they do on the mat, etc.



True, but I don't know how well the new guys that start training cross skills from a young age will do. I thought that guys like that would be the new big thing, but Rory has been pretty disappointing lately. 



> A run like Silva's 10 years from now will mean something completely different, IMO.  And it's really not likely to happen.



I disagree. I think it'll mean something completely different in fewer years. Look at Fedor's record. That guy went undefeated for two years more than Silva. He had a much longer winning streak. He was a beast beating guys that were far bigger than him.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 9, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Currently? Probably more than you would expect. Silva can beat guys at 185, but I think his greatest weapon, his reputation, has taken some hard hits after the Weidman fights. Silva defeated his opponents even before they got in the octagon with him to fight. His reputation scared guys to the point they were taken out of their game plan before Silva threw a single strike.
> He taunted guys and made them lose faith in themselves. Just look at Griffin. He came out in an interview saying that Silva's taunts during their fights made him feel as if he didn't even belong in the octagon with him.
> 
> Now? Yeah, Silva's legend has been taken down a notch or two. Weidman made him look human. Whomever Silva faces when he eventually gets back will not be afraid, or as afraid, as he would have been before Silva's consecutive losses.
> ...




Yeah, all that's there and needs to be considered but so does the quality of fighter in that weight class, IMO.  I don't think there's a lot of talent there but I could be wrong.  Silva's a good fighter and guys still have to deal with that.  



> True, but I don't know how well the new guys that start training cross skills from a young age will do. I thought that guys like that would be the new big thing, but Rory has been pretty disappointing lately.




Yeah he has been but that's all still sort of new.  We're seeing what amounts to the first wave of guys trained that way.  Wait until they get some experience and start training guys with the knowledge of how what they were taught applies in-cage.



> I disagree. I think it'll mean something completely different in fewer years. Look at Fedor's record. That guy went undefeated for two years more than Silva. He had a much longer winning streak. He was a beast beating guys that were far bigger than him.




And nobody talks about him anymore.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 9, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, all that's there and needs to be considered but so does the quality of fighter in that weight class, IMO.  I don't think there's a lot of talent there but I could be wrong.  Silva's a good fighter and guys still have to deal with that.



I think there are a couple of talented guys in there. I'm not saying everyone is going to run through Silva, but I think he is going to have a harder time beating some of these guys now that his invincibility aura has been taken away. Guys aren't going to be as afraid of him as they were before. That may be a bad thing for Silva. It may also be a good thing as guys may take him lightly and he will knock them the hell out.

And yeah, Silva is a good fighter, but we still have to see how well he recovers from that injury.


> Yeah he has been but that's all still sort of new.  We're seeing what amounts to the first wave of guys trained that way.  Wait until they get some experience and start training guys with the knowledge of how what they were taught applies in-cage.



True, but I think that while they will be all around good, they will not be great in anyone discipline. Some of these guys are going to face people that are highly trained and focused on one skill. They might have a hard time taking on some of these guys that are far better than they are in one discipline.  



> And nobody talks about him anymore.



Exactly.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like we were both wrong. Someone is talking about Fedor.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 9, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I think there are a couple of talented guys in there. I'm not saying everyone is going to run through Silva, but I think he is going to have a harder time beating some of these guys now that his invincibility aura has been taken away. Guys aren't going to be as afraid of him as they were before. That may be a bad thing for Silva. It may also be a good thing as guys may take him lightly and he will knock them the hell out.
> 
> And yeah, Silva is a good fighter, but we still have to see how well he recovers from that injury.




Yeah, things will probably be different for him if he does come back.  Age, injury, loss of aura are all gonna play a nasty role in whatever return he ends up pulling off.  Still, he's probably top 3 at least without even fighting.  If this was 155 or even 145?  Different story.



> True, but I think that while they will be all around good, they will not be great in anyone discipline. Some of these guys are going to face people that are highly trained and focused on one skill. They might have a hard time taking on some of these guys that are far better than they are in one discipline.




Maybe.  I'd say definitely if that one discipline is wrestling.  That seems to be the deciding style in MMA.



> Exactly.




:la:


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 9, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, things will probably be different for him if he does come back.  Age, injury, loss of aura are all gonna play a nasty role in whatever return he ends up pulling off.  Still, he's probably top 3 at least without even fighting.  If this was 155 or even 145?  Different story.



Yeah, 145 and 155 are a murderous gauntlet of fighters. Aldo hurt his foot against the Korean Zombie when KZ checked one of his kicks. Aldo also trains with Silva. Aldo hasn't fought anyone in a while. He has also been real quiet, and it was just a broken foot. I'm curious to see how having broken his foot on a checked kick is going to affect him. Aldo also relies on his kicks during fights, like Silva.



> Maybe.  I'd say definitely if that one discipline is wrestling.  That seems to be the deciding style in MMA.:la:



Maybe, but not necessarily. Silva did submit Hendo, and Hendo is an olympic wrestler with years of MMA experience.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 9, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yeah, 145 and 155 are a murderous gauntlet of fighters. Aldo hurt his foot against the Korean Zombie when KZ checked one of his kicks. Aldo also trains with Silva. Aldo hasn't fought anyone in a while. He has also been real quiet, and it was just a broken foot. I'm curious to see how having broken his foot on a checked kick is going to affect him. Aldo also relies on his kicks during fights, like Silva.




A broken foot is a huge deal, though.  Can't push off, can't dodge, etc.  We'll have to see.  I wonder if we're seeing a coming stylistic change with all of these kick checks causing damage.  Evolution or just temporary?



> Maybe, but not necessarily. Silva did submit Hendo, and Hendo is an olympic wrestler with years of MMA experience.




Hendo was also past his prime, gassed out and was probably off the roids and test at the time.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 9, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> A broken foot is a huge deal, though.  Can't push off, can't dodge, etc.  We'll have to see.  I wonder if we're seeing a coming stylistic change with all of these kick checks causing damage.  Evolution or just temporary?



Yeah, a broken foot is a bad injury, but most of the time, it isn't enough to end the fight. Both Aldo and Jones indued their feet from checked kicks. Aldo, though, is known for having powerful kicks. Hell, Aldo kicked Faber into a month long inability to walk from kicking. Aldo got injured in the fight against the Koren Zombie, but he was still able to walk and move around during the fight. Silva wasn't going to do any of that. Support? Yeah, no. Silva just crumbled to the mat. 
so yeah, while a broken foot is bad, it's not as bad as Silva's injury. If Aldo comes back and is afraid of throwing kicks, maybe Anderson will be too. Then again, it's Anderson Silva. He may just go ahead and kick everyone in the head to open up the round.


> Hendo was also past his prime, gassed out and was probably off the roids and test at the time.



I don't know. Not too long before he had come into the UFC as the PRIDE LW champ. He lost to Rampage in a fight before he fought Silva. I'm pretty sure he was just cycling off the roods. He also took Silva down the first round and kept him there for a while. Unfortunately for Henderson, he doesn't have good jitsu. It would have helped him submit Silva, or at least defend submissions. The second round started off in a similar manner, but Silva mounted Henderson, got a body lock, and got in a choke to finish it off.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 9, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yeah, a broken foot is a bad injury, but most of the time, it isn't enough to end the fight. Both Aldo and Jones indued their feet from checked kicks. Aldo, though, is known for having powerful kicks. Hell, Aldo kicked Faber into a month long inability to walk from kicking. Aldo got injured in the fight against the Koren Zombie, but he was still able to walk and move around during the fight. Silva wasn't going to do any of that. Support? Yeah, no. Silva just crumbled to the mat.
> so yeah, while a broken foot is bad, it's not as bad as Silva's injury. If Aldo comes back and is afraid of throwing kicks, maybe Anderson will be too. Then again, it's Anderson Silva. He may just go ahead and kick everyone in the head to open up the round.




Yeah we'll have to see.  I'm still not totally convinced that he'll even return.  Nasty injury and two losses in a row.  



> I don't know. Not too long before he had come into the UFC as the PRIDE LW champ. He lost to Rampage in a fight before he fought Silva. I'm pretty sure he was just cycling off the roods. He also took Silva down the first round and kept him there for a while. Unfortunately for Henderson, he doesn't have good jitsu. It would have helped him submit Silva, or at least defend submissions. The second round started off in a similar manner, but Silva mounted Henderson, got a body lock, and got in a choke to finish it off.




Meh, lotsa guys can take Silva down.  Hendo didn't really have much left.  How long after that fight did he get _dominated _by Shields?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jan 9, 2014)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah we'll have to see.  I'm still not totally convinced that he'll even return.  Nasty injury and two losses in a row.



I think he will return. It just isn't going to be the same Anderson Silva. He is going to go out beating a few cans to fluff up hs fight resume, but I don't think he is going to be going for the belt.


> Meh, lotsa guys can take Silva down.  Hendo didn't really have much left.  How long after that fight did he get _dominated _by Shields?



two years.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Jan 9, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I think he will return. It just isn't going to be the same Anderson Silva. He is going to go out beating a few cans to fluff up hs fight resume, but I don't think he is going to be going for the belt.




Not anytime soon anyway.



> two years.




Meh.


----------

